# Wanted to buy: live menhaden at Texar



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

The king mackerel bite has begun at the three mile bridge. I saw a monster being boated yesterday at about 7:30 AM. But you need live bait, preferably menhaden which can be netted in various places in Bayou Texar. Trouble is, my net casting days are over, especially in the dark when they are often best caught. So.......if anyone is netting menhaden in Bayou Texar, I would be willing to pay $30 for a dozen or so picked up at the 17th Street ramp. Anyone able to help?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

omfg i wish i had a damn boat cuz id hook u up for $30/dozen


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Let me know when you need them and I should be able to hook you up


----------

